# On and Around the Water



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I had this bird come right up to me while I was on my jet ski at the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel yesterday ( I now know it is a Clapper Rail). It seemed weak and confused, look like a juvenile. It let me pick it up, I put him on my jet ski and sit for a while. I offered part of my turkey sandwich and it pecked at some of the bread. Ha! Then I pulled up to some of the rocks of the Fourth Island and put him on a big boulder. Hopefully it does OK!
I lost the Jig that is in the picture to a Big Drum. I cast into a school of over a hundred that was busting on the surface. I also caught a couple small Cobia.





The wind totally died right before I took this picture of an Egret in my back yard.



"Got Mocked!" I took this picture last night in my front yard. A Mockingbird dive bombed this resident Bald Eagle as he was having a drink.



The Regal Resident Eagle.



Heron giving me a fly by.



I was Star Struck and could not stop Gazing at this Lilly in my wife's garden.



Got a picture of this Fawn in my back yard right after it rained.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

amazing pics!


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awesome wildlife pics. So much to experience in life, seems your doing a great job enjoying it all.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man how in the h do u get such good pics?? it's like ur timing is unbelievable lol.. great pics


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! luck.


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## KittyBreath (May 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing. awesome shots. star gazer lily my favorite flower.


----------

